# The groomer said my golden had a very thin coat



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

So we were at the local petsmart and one of the groomers asked if Leo was a mixed golden retriever I told her that he isn't mixed and she gave me a confused look. According to her, Leo has a very thin coat.. She said that a typical goldens coat is very thick, but she thinks leo's is thin. 

Should I be worried about this? I just assumed his fur was soft and fluffy because hes still a young puppy (7wks). I got Leo from a "breeder" in Spokane, she offered to drive to our house (5hrs+ drive), so I never really got to see his parents. The lady just showed me pictures.. According to the breeder Leo is a purebred golden retriever, she will be sending me the akc registration paperwork in the mail in a couple of weeks..

Anyways, enough about the breeder, we're just worried about Leo.. If he does really have a thin coat, is there anything we can do to make it thicker? Vitamins, diet, etc? I have attached a couple of picture so you can see his coat.























































Please chime in, thank you all in advance.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

leonidas7 said:


> So we were at the local petsmart and one of the groomers asked if Leo was a mixed golden retriever I told her that he isn't mixed and she gave me a confused look. According to her, Leo has a very thin coat.. She said that a typical goldens coat is very thick, but she thinks leo's is thin.
> 
> Should I be worried about this? I just assumed his fur was soft and fluffy because hes still a young puppy (7wks). I got Leo from a "breeder" in Spokane, she offered to drive to our house (5hrs+ drive), so I never really got to see his parents. The lady just showed me pictures.. According to the breeder Leo is a purebred golden retriever, she will be sending me the akc registration paperwork in the mail in a couple of weeks..
> 
> ...


He's purebred, and his coat looks fine. A lot of golden puppies coats look a little different. My Lucy had a really thick fluffy puppy coat, while my Lily had a thinner, shorter coat. Both are purebred and I have the papers to prove it. Groomer doesn't know what she's talking a about. He's adorable!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy's coat is very "thin" too... he was not a fluffy puppy at ALL. He gets mistaken for a lab all of the time. The only thing that really distinguishes him is his color (he's very red) and his skinny skinny build... I've found labs are more "stocky". Plus his ears.. they are the only part of him that has any fluff at all!  Yours is adorable!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

MicheleKC87 said:


> He's purebred, and his coat looks fine. A lot of golden puppies coats look a little different. My Lucy had a really thick fluffy puppy coat, while my Lily had a thinner, shorter coat. Both are purebred and I have the papers to prove it. Groomer doesn't know what she's talking a about. He's adorable!


I also think he is fine and looks like is is a pure golden retriever pup to me. Coats do vary and sometimes I think it is better to have a slightly lighter weight coat than a heavy coat which needs loads of grooming - Puppy coats vary even within a litter - and when the puppy coat comes out and the adult coat starts to grow he will probably look even thinner coated for a while. There is no need to worry he is a lovely pup and the poster can be proud of him. My pup's coat was more wavy than the others in her litter with a lot of body in it - she is now six months old - still with a wavey coat which is not very long. I am hoping it won't get too heavy and long.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

I think yout pup looks fine and pure, but on a side note PLEASE be careful taking a puppy out in public this young. Puppies are highly susceptible to diseases at this age such as parvo which is deadly. I would not be bringing a puppy to the groomer or petsmart for sure as you cannot guarantee others have properly vaccinated there dogs. Imho puppies should go nowere but home and to the vet untill 4 months of age after all sets of vaccination boosters are done.
Anyway your pup is adorable and coat look fine to me.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Aireal said:


> I think yout pup looks fine and pure, but on a side note PLEASE be careful taking a puppy out in public this young. Puppies are highly susceptible to diseases at this age such as parvo which is deadly. I would not be bringing a puppy to the groomer or petsmart for sure as you cannot guarantee others have properly vaccinated there dogs. Imho puppies should go nowere but home and to the vet untill 4 months of age after all sets of vaccination boosters are done.
> Anyway your pup is adorable and coat look fine to me.


Thats very good advice Aireal. I did wonder why such a young pup needed to be at the groomers.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

aerolor said:


> Thats very good advice Aireal. I did wonder why such a young pup needed to be at the groomers.


Often its for somthing as simple as a nail trim, but it can have a potentiality horrifying result. I say it cause working at a vet for 7years I can't count the times ive been bleaching the walls as the owner go home often not with there beloved pup.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Your puppy is absolutely adorable. So lucky to have found you. 
His coat looks great, it's not thin at all. I've always seen young golden puppies with fluffy coats but Max wasn't that fluffy. Of course, he came home a full two weeks older than yours, but when I first met him he had a coat not too different than your baby's.
I would gently say to keep on top of the registration papers....the situation where he came from doesn't seem ideal. Most breeders have you go to them and interview you either on the phone or in person, you go to them. Ideally you would have met the parents at that time. You would have also received a packet with information about the parents and puppy information, along with AKC registration documents for you to fill out and send it.
You might want to get information about your puppy's parents' health clearances and if possible their puppy pics if you're concerned about your baby's coat. His parents' coat might have been similar at that age.
Edit: Oh! I would also be cautious about having him surrounded by other dogs or walking on public areas before he has had his full shots. The reason for this is that parvo is lethal, and very contagious. I *did* take Max to Petsmart so he would meet people, but he was on a cart with a large beach towel between him and the cart. I took Clorox wipes for the inside of the cart before I put the towel on.
Be very careful with parvo, it is lethal and a horrible way to die.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Leo looks like a very normal purebred Golden puppy to me. The groomer obviously doesn't know what she's talking about.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two adult goldens have totally different coats. I adopted them both at the age of two, I didn't get to see them as puppies, but I'm guessing their coats as pups was different then also.

Leo's coat looks great, he's adorable.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

I took Wrigley to his first groomer's appointment on Friday ... he's 5 months old and stunk to high heaven, but I was told to wait, so I did ... P.U.!!!!

here he is after he got home, he smelled GOOD, by the way, Leo is ADORABLE!!!!!!!:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Their coats go through many stages. I remember when Jaro looked like a little lab. Look at the parents to see what his adult coat will likely look like. It is genetics mostly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks like a golden puppy to me. Some are fluffier than others and that depends on breeding, food, and age. 

He looks very young, that's all. 

I wouldn't be taking him to Petsmart or too many public places where he can pick up doggy germs until he has had all his shots.

FWIW - when your puppy grows a little bit and loses the puppy fluff, be prepared for the "is that a lab mix?" questions to start.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Please be careful taking him out anywhere...parvo is _really bad_ this year. I wouldn't even let him walk on the ground unless it's in your backyard.

Chance had a really thin coat until he was around 18 months old. Now it's really full. He's just a puppy, give it time.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

thank you everyone for your replies! We really apperciate it, we're so relieved, thought there was something wrong with him... He seemes to be very healthy, running around nibbling everything. 

On the side note, his stool is looking a little mushy though towards the end, he also seems to be biting/ iching a little, don't know if thats from the food or from fleas? I'm feeding him proplan large breed puppy formula but I'm considering about switching soon..

I really did not like how that breeder handled business.. She was feeding puppychow to the litter really didn't seem to care to much, she also looked like a hot mess. 

Leo was actually one of the first pups we said no to when we were sent pictures of the litter. When we got there though, he was the most mello puppy ever (all the other guys were climbing on top of their crates, biting other puppies, and causing all sorts of chaos. Leo was just laying down in front of us looking at us with his puppy eyes, we picked him up and he cuddled in our arms, we knew he was the one. I felt really bad because I wanted to take all of the puppies, but I recently talked to her and she said that all of them were sold (thank god) hopefully they went to good homes as well...


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aireal said:


> I think yout pup looks fine and pure, but on a side note PLEASE be careful taking a puppy out in public this young. Puppies are highly susceptible to diseases at this age such as parvo which is deadly. I would not be bringing a puppy to the groomer or petsmart for sure as you cannot guarantee others have properly vaccinated there dogs. Imho puppies should go nowere but home and to the vet untill 4 months of age after all sets of vaccination boosters are done.
> Anyway your pup is adorable and coat look fine to me.


Thank you for the advice, we took him to petsmart to have him looked at by the vet but they didn't have any open appointments so they said to come back next week so he can get his week 8 shots and checkup at the same time.

We have tried to be really careful on where we take him outside, I read on here that people have taken puppies out in public before their full vaccs, and that it was ok as long as you avoid dog populated areas and dirty places, is that ok? Or should i refrain from taking him out of the house? 

I just thought it would be nice for him to meet other people and dogs at a young age. We have friends that have dogs, all vaccinated, and have them come over to play with Leo. He loves to play with other dogs and gets really excited, the other day he was chasing around a 3mo yellow lab :bowl: until he got ran over :doh:


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

@Stressedgoldenmom, your Wrigley looks nice and trimmed up! I love the color of his coat.

@Ian'sgran, Jaro is a stud! He has a beautiful coat, it looks nice and fluffy. What kind of food do you feed him? Any suppliments?http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/13633-ian-sgran.html http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/18719-stressedgoldenmom.html


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wrigley is giving everyone his best king Julian (from madegascar) ... "Everyone bask in my beauty" look.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks really, really young. It's hard to tell from pictures, but he looks like he's even younger than 7 weeks to me. I fully agree with what others said about not taking him out in public when he's this young and tiny, especially to places like pet stores. Puppies that young don't have fully developed immune systems and are very susceptible to thinks like parvo and other illnesses. 

As far as his coat, he is just a baby. The thickness of his coat mainly depends on genetics and overall health. If his parents and/or grandparents have thinner coats, then chances are that he most likely will as well, but you won't really know for about 2 years since that is the age when goldens achieve their full adult coat and feathering. Some puppies just have more fluff than others. Just make sure to feed him a good quality food and have him checked by your vet to make sure there are no medical issues contributing to a thin coat.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

leonidas7 said:


> Thank you for the advice, we took him to petsmart to have him looked at by the vet but they didn't have any open appointments so they said to come back next week so he can get his week 8 shots and checkup at the same time.
> 
> We have tried to be really careful on where we take him outside, I read on here that people have taken puppies out in public before their full vaccs, and that it was ok as long as you avoid dog populated areas and dirty places, is that ok? Or should i refrain from taking him out of the house?
> 
> I just thought it would be nice for him to meet other people and dogs at a young age. We have friends that have dogs, all vaccinated, and have them come over to play with Leo. He loves to play with other dogs and gets really excited, the other day he was chasing around a 3mo yellow lab :bowl: until he got ran over :doh:


I know but others may not be as lucky, I would really refrain from bringing him in public till vaccinated, petsmart even if carried can be as bad a place as a dog park for a pup that young. Please be careful and keep an eye on his stool diarrhea is the first sogn of parvo alot of times


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Goldens that are bred for field work often have thinner coats than those bred for conformation. If so, be grateful. They are a lot less work since they shed less, yet they still have the beautiful soft silky golden coat.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

leonidas7 said:


> Thank you for the advice, we took him to petsmart to have him looked at by the vet but they didn't have any open appointments so they said to come back next week so he can get his week 8 shots and checkup at the same time.
> 
> We have tried to be really careful on where we take him outside, I read on here that people have taken puppies out in public before their full vaccs, and that it was ok as long as you avoid dog populated areas and dirty places, is that ok? Or should i refrain from taking him out of the house?
> 
> I just thought it would be nice for him to meet other people and dogs at a young age. We have friends that have dogs, all vaccinated, and have them come over to play with Leo. He loves to play with other dogs and gets really excited, the other day he was chasing around a 3mo yellow lab :bowl: until he got ran over :doh:


Do take him with you, but only to places that dogs do NOT congregate, but carry him, don't put him down. You can start taking him to dog places after he has had at least the 2nd set of vaccinations, but ask your vet, they may advise to wait until after he has had his 3rd set.

He is adorable and I think his coat is just fine. It will grown, change texture, and even "blow" his puppy coat until he is almost two years old before he settles into his adult coat.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Your pup is adorable and absolutely normal for a Golden. A) I wouldnt bring him back to the groomer until he is much older B) I'm guessing this is a pretty young and/or inexperienced groomer to say something like this about your puppy.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Do take him with you, but only to places that dogs do NOT congregate, but carry him, don't put him down. You can start taking him to dog places after he has had at least the 2nd set of vaccinations, but ask your vet, they may advise to wait until after he has had his 3rd set.
> 
> He is adorable and I think his coat is just fine. It will grown, change texture, and even "blow" his puppy coat until he is almost two years old before he settles into his adult coat.


This! He *does* need to get out (although smartly) and he should be enrolled in a good puppy class LONG before he reaches 4 months. The risk of lifelong behavior issues from poor socialization outweighs the risk of disease. You don't want to be in places like PetCo/PetSmart or the dog park, but going to friends' houses with vaccinated dogs is fine. Walking around the neighborhood is usually fine. Going to a well-run puppy class is fantastic. Just be smart-no places where lots of dogs who you don't know have been.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

When we picked up Ozzy his coat looked fine but when he got wet it looked very thin. Honestly, you could see his skin. Then the puppy fluff started to come out and the hair coming in was short so, as a previous poster said, everyone thought he was a lab. Now he's 5 months old and I can already see a big difference in his coat. It's getting really think and longer. It just takes time and the groomer probably is used to adult dogs.

As a baby I would just give your little one baths at home. There is no reason to go to a groomer at this age, and as others have said, you should avoid places with lots of dogs until about 4 months when you are done with all your parvo shots. You will want to talk to your vet about this.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's very small. I would tend to agree that he is younger than you think. Has he been dewormed recently? Or had a fecal checked? 

My guess is that he's not going to have a whole lot of coat even as an adult.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As far as coat and thin coats, mine have gone either way...


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you everybody, we will refrain from taking Leo with us to petsmart and other places popular to dogs. Does anybody have good experience with banfield pet hospital at petsmart? We are thinking about getting the puppy health plan which covers all of his vaccs and neutering.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

My puppy goes to Banfield. He is on the wellness plan. It's sad but the quality really depends on the Banfield. The one here in Cambridge, MA I absolutely adore. Everyone is so sweet and nice and has always taken care of my cats and now my puppy! But I've also heard of Banfield being cold and terrible so I would maybe look up the one you want to go to. Maybe you'll get lucky like I did!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There is another thread by this name with replies, as well. It's confusing.

In that thread I asked if this puppy had been dewormed recently or had a fecal check. I ask again...


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> There is another thread by this name with replies, as well. It's confusing.
> 
> In that thread I asked if this puppy had been dewormed recently or had a fecal check. I ask again...


Yes I think there is a dup thread, anyway a mod could converge them?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Aireal said:


> Yes I think there is a dup thread, anyway a mod could converge them?


Just been done.....


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Definately a groomer who doesn't know what he/she is talking about. 

Limerick was not a fluffy pup and he does not have a very long thick coat as an adult. He comes from dedicated field lines, and he's a more athletic looking golden. Red hair, skinny and all muscle in his legs. One look at his face and you know right away that he is a golden. That's the beauty of goldens, they all look slightly different. It seems to make them more 'human' to me in a lot of ways. They are definately not a cookie cutter dog where all of them look identical.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

As the others have already, said, do not worry at all. Mine is definitely a purebred and I saw your picks and thought your pup looked _really _fluffly compared to mine! 

I know my Cooper is from field lines though, so I expected it. Here he is at 8 1/2 weeks- no fluff to him at all!











And here he is now at 5 1/2 months, still not very fluffy, per se, but all golden!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Red" doesn't automatically mean "field lines." And it's a bit presumptuous to assume that the groomer knows nothing. Goldens and mixed Goldens are a dime a dozen. The puppy in question is very small for his age (he could perhaps be younger than the owner thought) and it is not unreasonable to question whether he is a purebred.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Dreaming Gold's golden does come from field lines though.  I remember gawking at his dad...


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

I am going to ask a dumb question, but why would you bring a puppy so young to a groomer? Wouldnt _you_ want to be the one getting them accustomed to nail trimming and brushing...from you?



Is it for socializing?


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> "Red" doesn't automatically mean "field lines." And it's a bit presumptuous to assume that the groomer knows nothing. Goldens and mixed Goldens are a dime a dozen. The puppy in question is very small for his age (he could perhaps be younger than the owner thought) and it is not unreasonable to question whether he is a purebred.


Ouch. Is that directed at me? I mentioned that I know my pup comes from field lines- and I do. 

This is his dad:
Pedigree: Sunshine Goodtime Henry MH WCX

and this is his mom:
Pedigree: Topbrass Diamonds Rubies and Pearls JH

I only commented to share that if the coat is the only thing that had him worried, then he shouldn't be, because not all goldens have fluffy coats. That's all I was saying.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I think he is not a golden at all and I would be happy to take him off your hands!! 

He is beautiful, your groomer doesn't know what she is talking about and don't let him on the floor or in public until he is updated on all his shots! 

Just my personal opinion, of course!  
(PS everyone else gave you good advice and opinions so I'm just being naughty)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DreamingGold said:


> Ouch. Is that directed at me? I mentioned that I know my pup comes from field lines- and I do.
> 
> This is his dad:
> Pedigree: Sunshine Goodtime Henry MH WCX
> ...


 
No, it wasn't. It was a very general statement. I know that your dog is from field lines. 

Of course all Goldens do not have fluffy coats. But it is commonly assumed that any Golden with a darker, less profuse coat is "field bred". Not so. More often than not they are totally outcrossed BYB bred. That's all I was saying.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen 8 week old pups from "reputable breeders who are 6 lbs at 8 weeks and grow into normal size goldens. The last litter I bred just went to their homes at 8 weeks weighing from 12 1/2 to 14 1/2 lbs, but their genetics indicate that they should grow within the standard. 9 1/2 years ago, I took George and Mantha to a soccer game... they were likely between 3-4 months. This man came up to me and proudly proclaimed, "This is Bailey. She is 2 1/2 years old and has had 2 litters." She was dark with a curly coat and also a golden retriever.... he looked at my Am/Can CH sired pups out of my girl with combination show/working lines and said,"What kind of puppies are those?" No point in educating... But, I really resent people who don't know, who look at my dogs, ask the breed, and when I tell them they are golden retrievers, they ask if they are purebred. It is insulting to ask something like that... Most people expect a golden to be 26 inches at the withers with a curly coat., long legs and no substance....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> No, it wasn't. It was a very general statement. I know that your dog is from field lines.
> 
> Of course all Goldens do not have fluffy coats. But it is commonly assumed that any Golden with a darker, less profuse coat is "field bred". Not so. More often than not they are totally outcrossed BYB bred. That's all I was saying.


Would it be safe to say byb bred Goldens are probably closer to field lines than show lines? In build and coat type they *generally *appear to be.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Would it be safe to say byb bred Goldens are probably closer to field lines than show lines? In build and coat type they *generally *appear to be.


I don't think so at all. Because if you follow most of the byb dogs back you will find show lines more frequently than field lines.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have seen 8 week old pups from "reputable breeders who are 6 lbs at 8 weeks and grow into normal size goldens. The last litter I bred just went to their homes at 8 weeks weighing from 12 1/2 to 14 1/2 lbs, but their genetics indicate that they should grow within the standard. 9 1/2 years ago, I took George and Mantha to a soccer game... they were likely between 3-4 months. This man came up to me and proudly proclaimed, "This is Bailey. She is 2 1/2 years old and has had 2 litters." She was dark with a curly coat and also a golden retriever.... he looked at my Am/Can CH sired pups out of my girl with combination show/working lines and said,"What kind of puppies are those?" No point in educating... But, I really resent people who don't know, who look at my dogs, ask the breed, and when I tell them they are golden retrievers, they ask if they are purebred. It is insulting to ask something like that... Most people expect a golden to be 26 inches at the withers with a curly coat., long legs and no substance....


 
See, I am not insulted by that because so many people are unfamiliar with Goldens that are in standard. Their neighbor or cousin or whoever has a Golden - and like you said - he's 26" tall, had a long, narrow head, long legs, no substance, etc etc and that is all they know. It IS education. Shoot, when I have people ask the same question at a DOG SHOW you know they have no clue. But they like learning, for the most part.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd be concerned with taking a puppy that young to the groomer. You'd typically avoid other dogs for several weeks, would you not? (until your dog is fully vaccinated).

You never know what dogs have been at a salon that have what.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think it is insulting that when you tell someone the breed of the dog, they ask if they are purebred. I don't know, it's like asking if a kid is adopted when it doesn' t look like the parent, after the parent has said "this is my kid." And in the specific instance I mentioned, the person who questioned me had bred 2 litters of goldens!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> But, I really resent people who don't know, who look at my dogs, ask the breed, and when I tell them they are golden retrievers, they ask if they are purebred. It is insulting to ask something like that... Most people expect a golden to be 26 inches at the withers with a curly coat., long legs and no substance....


I had the same questions from people when I went downtown for training yesterday. I wasn't insulted. I think I was more humored than anything else. They thought my guy was a mix breed because his head is so big. 

I've asked the same questions myself though when I'm in doubt. Like today I had to stop at the vet to pick up a proof of vaccinations for dog class... and a woman came in with her black lab. 

I was pretty sure it was a lab, but she was so short and little. So I asked.  The woman wasn't insulted. I'm sure she hears it all the time. This was a beautiful dog though. And I guess I wished I'd asked where she got her from. 

This is a side track, but that lab was 14 years old and only had a dusting of white on her back. Her face was as black as a young dog though and she had clear dark eyes. 

I told the owner that whatever she did, she had done an awesome job taking care of that dog. And of course I teared up like I always do around old dogs. There is something so sweet about them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I think it is insulting that when you tell someone the breed of the dog, they ask if they are purebred. I don't know, it's like asking if a kid is adopted when it doesn' t look like the parent, after the parent has said "this is my kid." And in the specific instance I mentioned, the person who questioned me had bred 2 litters of goldens!!!


I'm not insulted because I don't believe that it is meant as an insult. It is born of ignorance. And simply having bred 2 litters of Goldens doesn't make one less ignorant. I'm going to assume that the quality of those two litters was less than stellar, and that the "breeder" doesn't compete in any aspect of dog sport?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

When I was at a dog show about a year ago someone asked me if my 9 y/o female Golden was a Saluki....
Over the years I have been asked if she was a lab mix because she doesn't have a full coat.
It's just one of those things. I keep her lean and she doesn't resemble the show Goldens but a Saluki...really!

(She is the one in my avitar.)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok fine, ignorance annoys me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmm? You don't keep her THAT thin, do you?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Megora said:


> Hmmm? You don't keep her THAT thin, do you?


OHH... too cute...it must be that aristocratic look on her face they were talking about. And no she isn't that lean...WOW!
Love the comparison pics!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Ok fine, ignorance annoys me.


 
HAHAHAHAHA!!! I'm on board with that...


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> There is another thread by this name with replies, as well. It's confusing.
> 
> In that thread I asked if this puppy had been dewormed recently or had a fecal check. I ask again...


I wasn't aware that I made two threads  sorry guys! The breeder said that Leo was born on 8/7/11, had his first vet check on the 15th and had his fecal checked and dewormed on 9/14/11. His first set of shots at were at 6 weeks (9/16/11, parvo and parainfluenza) 

I will be taking him into the vet next week (week 8) for his second set of shots.

And as for everyone asking about the groomer, I didn't take him to the actual grommer. We were at petsmart picking up some supplies and the groomer was wakling by and commented on our pup. 

We bathed Leo ourselves and clipped his nails at home.. We don't planning on taking him to the groomer anytime soon. I want to see that beautiful golden coat!


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Also, Leo is weighing at 4.7 pounds @ seven weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

leonidas7 said:


> Also, Leo is weighing at 4.7 pounds @ seven weeks and 1 day.


 
Wow. This is very small... target weight for a 7 week old Golden puppy is around 8 pounds.
I'd asked if he'd been dewormed or had a fecal exam recently - has he?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I don't think so at all. Because if you follow most of the byb dogs back you will find show lines more frequently than field lines.


That's interesting. I would not have thought that.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker was a tiny puppy. 9lbs at 10 weeks old.

Now he's gigantic.

7 week old Woo:









He was fluffy-ish

**edit** Might I add, he's from a backyard breeder and doesn't really have much show line in him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

leonidas7 said:


> Also, Leo is weighing at 4.7 pounds @ seven weeks and 1 day.


Did you get registration papers with him? I'm curious if the registration form has the birthdate of his litter, he is a tiny little thing.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Did you get registration papers with him? I'm curious if the registration form has the birthdate of his litter, he is a tiny little thing.


Not yet.. It should be arriving in the mail in about a week or so.. maybe I am feeding him to little? Hes on pro plan large breed puppy formula right now and I feed him 1/3 cup, 3 times a day.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> Wow. This is very small... target weight for a 7 week old Golden puppy is around 8 pounds.
> I'd asked if he'd been dewormed or had a fecal exam recently - has he?


Yes he has, he has had his first set of shots. 



leonidas7 said:


> I wasn't aware that I made two threads  sorry guys! The breeder said that Leo was born on 8/7/11, had his first vet check on the 15th and had his fecal checked and dewormed on 9/14/11. His first set of shots at were at 6 weeks (9/16/11, parvo and parainfluenza


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

i just looked at the copy of the vet records for his first check-up and it shows that @ 6weeks old, he was 3lbs 8.5oz... I'm looking at the puppy growth chart for a male and its showing the smallest to be 6 lb 0.9 oz, largest 10.7 lb, and average at 8.25lbs... It seems like all of the other pups were around this weight as well, smallest one was 3lbs and 5.5oz and largest one was 3lb 14oz.. 

I'm starting to worry now... great.. either the breeder got their age wrong, or they are just extremely small... I don't know which is worse... 

Knowing this, I might go in tomorrow for his vet check... Even though I will have to go back next week for his 2nd set of shots.. I would just feel safer if someone could look at him and tell me he is healthy.. I don't mind him being smaller, just please let him be a healthy pup..


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

leonidas7 said:


> i just looked at the copy of the vet records for his first check-up and it shows that @ 6weeks old, he was 3lbs 8.5oz... I'm looking at the puppy growth chart for a male and its showing the smallest to be 6 lb 0.9 oz, largest 10.7 lb, and average at 8.25lbs... It seems like all of the other pups were around this weight as well, smallest one was 3lbs and 5.5oz and largest one was 3lb 14oz..
> 
> I'm starting to worry now... great.. either the breeder got their age wrong, or they are just extremely small... I don't know which is worse...
> 
> Knowing this, I might go in tomorrow for his vet check... Even though I will have to go back next week for his 2nd set of shots.. I would just feel safer if someone could look at him and tell me he is healthy.. I don't mind him being smaller, just please let him be a healthy pup..


So he's a small golden retriever pup!!! - so what!!! The most important thing is that he is healthy and will be reared from now on in the most appropriate way to optimise his growth and development. 
If it was my pup, because he is small and very young, I would get him onto 4 regularly spaced meals a day and if on kibble add some liquid to it, but don't soak it. Feed the best quality food you can afford. From what you say he has put on about one pound in one week which is excellent, so he is obviously growing. 
He may have been sold to you a bit younger than ideal, but you have him now so its done - there is no point in dwelling on it. He may be small, but he does look lovely and well formed. I would have him like a shot given the opportunity. If he is lively and healthy being on the small side really is not the most important thing and it won't be a disadvantage to him. Also, as I said before, his coat looks just about right to me and, as others have said, it will change dramatically as he grows, so don't worry about it - He is not going to be smooth coated his puppy coat looks far too fluffy. 

It would be a good idea to let the vet check him over and he will advise you on the best way to ensure he grows to be a healthy, happy dog (a golden retriever, which from what I can tell from a photograph, he undoubtedly is). 

I think all this talk about size, breed standard, shape, coats etc. is worrying you too much. Please don't allow doubts to spoil your enjoyment of your lovely puppy . Golden retrievers come in many types - some I don't particularly care for, especially the extremely heavy coats and coarse looking ones. If you have a pup who is healthy and has a good temperament you have got the right pup. Just love him, train him and take good care of him and you will be rewarded with a great companion. Best wishes. :wavey:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

When I see Golden puppies this small, and I know the age is correct, the first thing I think of is coccidia. I have seen coccidia make for very small puppies. Once the coccidia is treated, the pups begin to sprout and all who were treated have ended up normal size.

Worms can make for an unthrifty pup too, but honestly, I have usually seen coccidia with the really tiny ones like yours.

I would certainly have the vet do a full fecal, including coccidia and giardia.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> When I see Golden puppies this small, and I know the age is correct, the first thing I think of is coccidia. I have seen coccidia make for very small puppies. Once the coccidia is treated, the pups begin to sprout and all who were treated have ended up normal size.
> 
> Worms can make for an unthrifty pup too, but honestly, I have usually seen coccidia with the really tiny ones like yours.
> 
> I would certainly have the vet do a full fecal, including coccidia and giardia.


I will definitely look into this. If he does have coccidia, how long is the treatment and what is involved?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's not a difficult treatment, although coccidia can be stubborn and difficult to control. In the US, albon is typically used. It can recur, especially in times of stress, so that is something to be aware of.


----------



## K.C. (Jun 17, 2011)

When we got KC she was 8 wks old to the day ( I know this because I seen her the day she was born) and when we took her to the vet they said she 5 or 6 weeks old I was like uhh no she's not!! she was very small runt of the litter super thin coat and know she's a beast:doh: here a pic of KC at about 3-4 days old she's the light one in the middle.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I am very careful about exposing my puppies to the outside world. For our first trip to the vet, I leave the puppy in the crate in the car & wait till the vet is ready for us to go to the examination room. The puppy goes from the crate directly to the examination office - you just never know what germs/diseases/etc you will encounter in the waiting room. 

I totally agree with the other posters that you should be getting fecal testing done to rule out any issues. Your puppy does seem very small. Is it possible that the byb was trying to create "miniature goldens"??????


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Gwen said:


> I am very careful about exposing my puppies to the outside world. For our first trip to the vet, I leave the puppy in the crate in the car & wait till the vet is ready for us to go to the examination room. The puppy goes from the crate directly to the examination office - you just never know what germs/diseases/etc you will encounter in the waiting room.
> 
> I totally agree with the other posters that you should be getting fecal testing done to rule out any issues. Your puppy does seem very small. Is it possible that the byb was trying to create "miniature goldens"??????


I talked to the breeder about the puppies in her litter being really small. She said it has to do with the size of the litter (more than 8), the bigger the litter, the smaller the pups? Does that sound right? 

I thought about it and I guess since the puppies are eating less because they have to share the mum that they aren't as big.. The past couple of days though, he has been sprouting up. He's probably like double his size when we first got him or more, almost getting a bit fat.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the coccidia info! I have been so worried about Annies size, 15 lbs at 13 weeks, but she did have coccidia so that could be a reason. She is also from the field lines.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, so we took Leo to the vet today to get his 8wk shots.

Rewind a couple days back.. Leo's stool has been pretty soft ever since we got him, but starting a couple days ago he started having slight diarrhea and eventually became full on diarrhea... no solids.

We had the vet do parvo testing on him and a through fecal exam and some bloodwork tests. He tested negative for everything, his organs are clean, bloodcell count is good, the vet couldn't tell me what was wrong with his diarrhea.. 

After discussing with the vet, we think it could be the food we are feeding him (pro plan, large breed puppy, chicken and rice). The vet recommended feeding him 2 tbs of canned pumpkin (the kind you use for pumkin pie) a day to help with the diarreha. 

He hasn't been eating much either, he would eat maybe about half of his normal amount. His appetite seems to have gone down, probably due to the diarreha.. His energy level is still off the charts and he still sleeps like a bear.

We are about half way through our bag of proplan and are currently in the process of choosing another brand. Thinking about Royal Canin, Taste of the Wild, or Californias Natural.

Besides the dierreha, the vet said hes perfectly healthy, and seems very porportionate in size/ weight... Even though hes a little small for his age (6lbs @ 8weks), the vet said that he is very healthy. He was about 4.7lbs @ around 7 weeks so he grew quite a bit.

Does anybody else have any recommendations on the diarreha?


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

It is good to know that your vet says Leo is healthy  
Regarding the diarrhoea and food - I think Proplan is quite a good food, but if you are planning to change do it very, very gradually over a couple of weeks at least, mixing it in with his existing food and very gradually phasing out the original food and feeding 4 small evenly spaced meals throughout the day. The worse thing you could do is change too quickly. A good thing I have found for loose stools is to feed some plain cooked scrambled egg (but don't add milk) with the kibble. It is very nutritious and easy to digest and definitely firms things up. Don't give it every day, but 3-4 times a week is fine. Best wishes. Rena.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

leonidas7 said:


> . The vet recommended feeding him 2 tbs of canned pumpkin (the kind you use for pumkin pie) a day to help with the diarreha.


Don't use the canned pumpkin that is for pies, use pure pumpkin this has no spices in it that the canned pie pumpkin has. I give Bayne this everyday and it regulates him. I freeze the can into ice cube trays and give him a cube with his breakfast and dinner and depends on how he's doing I'll give him a cube through out the day. This works out to about 3 tbsp a day.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Puppies should have a fluffy coat. Some have larger fluff then others. They will blow the soft stuff when the adult coat comes in later. When she matures if you still think she has a problem check have her tyroid checked as it can cause coat problems. What are you feeding your puppy as a poor diet will cause coat problems? Most important as said before you should never take a 7 week old puppy to a public places and expecially a petsmart or groomer where they could come in contact with disease.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

OK... so I've got good news about Leo's diarrhea... The diarrhea started to get worse, to the point where there was some blood. This was after we took Leo to the vet and they tested him for parvo, blood test, fecal exam, and some other stuff that I don't remember.. They didn't find anything the first time and claimed the he was "healthy", umm ok? 

Well after the blood started showing up, I immediately took him to the vet and they wanted to do another parvo test, fecal and some other things. Again, the parvo test came out negative and they didn't find anything, I was seriously stressing out and didn't know what to do. 

They put together some probiotics and other medicine to give to Leo to help with the diarrhea. I had this weird feeling that I wanted them to do another fecal test so I told them to do another one... Ten minutes later, the nurse came back and told me they found cocci in his fecal exam. THANK YOU! They gave me albon and some other medicine to mix with his food, I also picked up the food they recommended while he recovers (I think science diet makes it, the rx dog food, I.D for intestinal infections. 

It's been a couple days since he has been on the medication and he is already doing great. His stool is firm! Also, it doesn't smell bad at all... His eating habits are back to normal and he is more energetic than ever. Thank god it wasn't parvo... But I just wished that they would have found the cocci from the first fecal, instead of having to do it three times..

One thing that I'm wondering is that if Leo picked up the cocci from his mother. I brought him home at six weeks. He's had soft stool ever since he came home, the diarrhea started at about 7.5-8weeks, the vet found the cocci from the fecal exam at around 8.5 weeks.

I read that cocci is transmitted from the mother's stool/ fur while the puppies are young, if the back yard breeder guaranteed his health, should I ask for compensation for all the hospital bills, or at least a portion?


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Glad he is feeling better and they found the problem. It is sad to know the breeder let them go at 6 weeks....way to young. If they held on to them until 8 weeks like they should have they would have had to treat them. The breeder should know so they could at least notify the other puppy owners for I am sure they all have it.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so glad that he is getting healthy! I have no information on what to do with the "breeder," but wanted to comment on your earlier coat questions. 

Samantha has a MUCH thinner coat than Mulligan. Both of our dogs are beautiful, yet everyone comments on how wonderfully thick and fluffy Mulligan is. To that I say... yes he is, but my vacuum loves Samantha more!!! I guess my point is that you may appreciate a thinner coat when he is older and shedding. I never knew the meaning of shedding (which I thought Samantha did a lot of) until we got Mulligan. Both are great and have healthy, shiny coats, yet Samantha does not shed nearly as much as Mulligan. 

Your pup is gorgeous, and I wouldn't worry either way... all golden coats are different!


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

ebenjamin85 said:


> I'm so glad that he is getting healthy! I have no information on what to do with the "breeder," but wanted to comment on your earlier coat questions.
> 
> Samantha has a MUCH thinner coat than Mulligan. Both of our dogs are beautiful, yet everyone comments on how wonderfully thick and fluffy Mulligan is. To that I say... yes he is, but my vacuum loves Samantha more!!! I guess my point is that you may appreciate a thinner coat when he is older and shedding. I never knew the meaning of shedding (which I thought Samantha did a lot of) until we got Mulligan. Both are great and have healthy, shiny coats, yet Samantha does not shed nearly as much as Mulligan.
> 
> Your pup is gorgeous, and I wouldn't worry either way... all golden coats are different!


Thanks for the info, he is already starting to loose some fur, lol...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Was it coccidia that Leo had? If so, it came from his environment.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Was it coccidia that Leo had? If so, it came from his environment.


Yes it was, not sure if he got it from our environment or had it from the day we brought him home.

He's been on albon for a couple of days and an rx diet, we just put him back on ProPlan Chicken and Rice, his stool is becoming noticeably softer, and smelly. His stools were nice a firm when he was on the rx diet.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Coccidia can be a bit stubborn, but it is very treatable and almost every litter goes through this. Don't know how many days your Vet had him on the Albon, but usually a 10 day is normal for we in Tx. Slowly re-introduce your regular food or it might loosen the stools again and add a spoon full of regular canned pumpkin to each meal. Do not get the pumpkin pie mix with all the spices, just regular real pumpkin. I too give it to my dogs daily. Just go really slow and easy on going back to his regular food. Watch the amount he eats and I also suggest 4 small meals a day, moist, not wet and if he finishes, then add a tiny bit more to each feeding. My 11 wk old eats about 3 cu a day broken into 3 meals. At 8 wks he was eatting 1/3 cu 4 X day at 10 wks he dropped the afternoon meal and instead gets vegtables (green beans, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots). Now he is starting to lose interest in the noon meal, but he gets training treats, so soon I guess we will be on 2 meals a day.

Sorry, didn't mean for this to be long, just wanted you to see what a pup a bit older than your boy was doing regarding food. 

You are doing everything right, it was the breeder who did wrong, to me. By letting her babes go way too early, you are having to deal with this when SHE should have treated all the litter before they went to their new homes. Your babe has also missed the weeks of learning manners with his littermates and Mom. I would carry him to places he can see and experience new things (don't let him on the ground) and try to schedule play times with other dogs you know are fully vaccinated. He needs to have a way to make up for the socialization he missed, but be sooo careful. Only let him on your own yard until he is covered for his shots, or until your Vet feels it is safe. Puppy classes are needed, but check out your facility really well and you might even wait until after the second shot, but again check with your Vet.

I think your boy is darling, and though he is young and small, bet he catches up and before too long you will be wishing for those young puppy days to come back. He is beautiful and you are doing all that is right to assure him a wonderful life. Congratulations!


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Agreed. This puppy is just ADORABLE! Looks great to me (mine's 15 weeks now, growing like a weed & starting to get her big girl coat of fur - which is thicker). Enjoy your bundle of joy.


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

I take all comments with a grain of salt. I had my puppy at petco when he was 7 weeks old( I held him the whole time), and many people who worked there had a comment on what they thought his future would be like( He will be small., H.is coat is thin, Are you sure he is purebred?, etc.). Just because they work at a pet shop and see a high volume of dogs, doesn't make them an expert on dogs. I think your dog is gorgeous and his coat looks fine. You will get much better advice from the awesome people on this forum than you will at a pet shop( not that I am an expert).


----------

